# Automatiser Publipostage



## digisi (20 Mai 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de vous écrire ce message, car je souhaitais savoir s'il était possible (règles mails, apple script, automator), de mettre en place un scénario pour faire du publipostage automatiquement.

J'ai un fichier Excel qui change selon l'association avec qui je travaille (ce qui change, c'est le nom, le prénom, l'adresse mail et le MDP). 

J'ai un courrier de bienvenue au format word qui lui reste identique quelle que soit l'association.

Je souhaite que ce courrier se personnalise par rapport au fichier Excel et qu'il soit envoyé de façon individuelle à chacun des adhérents automatiquement dès que je mets un nouveau fichier Excel.

Du coup, je voulais savoir, selon vous quel serait le moyen de parvenir à cela.

Pour info, j'utilise office 2019 et mail Mac.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

Bonne soirée,


----------

